# Tesla app - maintenance time



## SimonMatthews (Apr 20, 2018)

My phone stopped working as a key, so I deleted all app data. 

Then, I logged back in, but app reported that it was not set up as a key. I had other stuff to do, so I didn't work on this immediately. 

Now, whenever I try to log in the app, I get "Signin failed. You have no products linked to your account" (or something very similar to this). I know the password is correct, because I saved it on the last successful login and it works on my desktop with a browser. I also noticed (in the desktop browser) that the car's name has been lost -- it's back to a default name, although on the car's own screen the name remains as the custom name that we assigned.

Obviously, we can use the cards to open and start the car, but WTF is going on and has anyone else seen something similar?


----------



## SimonMatthews (Apr 20, 2018)

Another try, 10 minutes later and it works now.


----------



## BluestarE3 (Oct 12, 2017)

Their servers were down for a few hours this afternoon so the phone app wasn't able to connect or authenticate.


----------



## RonAz (Oct 16, 2018)

I have the same problem and it still does not work


----------



## RonAz (Oct 16, 2018)

I have tried for a couple of hours tonight, and now I can login to my car again.


----------



## Nom (Oct 30, 2018)

I noticed yesterday that my app wasn't fully connecting to my M3. Eventually there was a note saying maintenance was being done. No biggie. Got in my car and drove.

Now seeing a headline that people were locked out of their car - app wouldn't open it?

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.bu...stranded-app-down-for-maintenance-2019-9/amp/

I could open it and I could drive it. Others?

Plus, I keep a key card with my credit cards as a just in case. I guess others don't.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

Nom said:


> I noticed yesterday that my app wasn't fully connecting to my M3. Eventually there was a note saying maintenance was being done. No biggie. Got in my car and drove.
> 
> Now seeing a headline that people were locked out of their car - app wouldn't open it?
> 
> ...


a couple people posted their app losing contact with their car yesterday (merged threads) - that is why you should keep the card on you as a backup.
And Business Insider is known for being quick to point out any slightest flaw with Tesla and sensationalizing it, so take their write-ups with that in mind.


----------



## Flashgj (Oct 11, 2018)

I believe that those that couldn’t unlock and drive their cars during the server problems, logged out of the Tesla app in hopes that this would solve the problem with remotely checking on their cars. Of course this just removed the ability to use the phone as a key until the ability to log back in was restored. 

A good lesson for all of us, if you are having problems with the app, DO NOT log out in an effort to solve the problem unless you have a key card for a back up, or are in a situation where you don’t need your car for awhile, just in case logging back in is not possible for what ever the reason may be.


----------



## Frully (Aug 30, 2018)

Given half the time it said "unknown error" and the other half said "server maintenance"...I'm guessing a ddos attack...


----------



## bsunny (Oct 8, 2018)

Flashgj said:


> I believe that those that couldn't unlock and drive their cars during the server problems, logged out of the Tesla app in hopes that this would solve the problem with remotely checking on their cars. Of course this just removed the ability to use the phone as a key until the ability to log back in was restored.
> 
> A good lesson for all of us, if you are having problems with the app, DO NOT log out in an effort to solve the problem unless you have a key card for a back up, or are in a situation where you don't need your car for awhile, just in case logging back in is not possible for what ever the reason may be.


I agree with your recommendation.
However, FYI, my first indication something was wrong was a pop up on my app saying "my car name" (VIN) is no longer in your TESLA account. You have been signed out." The sign out action was not mine. Luckily, I am home and do not need access to my car, and (always) have my key card available-except when I don't.


----------



## NEO (Jun 28, 2017)

I was at the store when this happened and although I was disappointed I couldn't cool down my car, it drove just fine.


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

My app STILL won't connect. I don't get an error, just Updated on Sept 1 with a never-ending spinner. Don't want to delete or log out as others have had issues with that. Teslafi still works fine so this is an issue on the app backend not the data network


----------



## FF35 (Jul 13, 2018)

JWardell said:


> My app STILL won't connect. I don't get an error, just Updated on Sept 1 with a never-ending spinner. Don't want to delete or log out as others have had issues with that. Teslafi still works fine so this is an issue on the app backend not the data network


My app did the same thing for hours. Want to know what rectified the problem?

I charged my car and checked it during the 8 hours charging. No bueno. When it finished charging, the app was back to normal.

Makes no sense but maybe you can try charging it and set it to get the charging complete message.


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

JWardell said:


> My app STILL won't connect. I don't get an error, just Updated on Sept 1 with a never-ending spinner. Don't want to delete or log out as others have had issues with that. Teslafi still works fine so this is an issue on the app backend not the data network


@SoFlaModel3 had luck with logging out and back in.


----------



## BluestarE3 (Oct 12, 2017)

JWardell said:


> My app STILL won't connect. I don't get an error, just Updated on Sept 1 with a never-ending spinner. Don't want to delete or log out as others have had issues with that. Teslafi still works fine so this is an issue on the app backend not the data network


AFTER the servers came back up, I had to log out and back into the app to regain access to the app functions. The "danger" with logging out as previously mentioned was when the servers were down and you couldn't log back in to use the phone-key function. But the servers are back up now.


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

We both just had to log out of and back in to the app. Neither of us could connect to either car. So far all is good, no issues getting back in.

Had a bright shiny loot box after logging back in, but nothing new there.


----------



## PEIEVGUY (Dec 19, 2018)

GDN said:


> We both just had to log out of and back in to the app. Neither of us could connect to either car. So far all is good, no issues getting back in.
> 
> Had a bright shiny loot box after logging back in, but nothing new there.


Same.


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

Allright, signed out and back in and all is well. Thanks for the help. :thumbsupemoji: :whyistherenothumbsupemoji:


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

Coincidentally, Tesla just blasted out a notification suggesting to do the same:


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

JWardell said:


> Allright, signed out and back in and all is well. Thanks for the help. :thumbsupemoji: :whyistherenothumbsupemoji:


👍
(you can use any from your computer/phone/tablet and are not limited to the forum's set emojis)

🦕


----------



## MachV (Jan 15, 2019)

JWardell said:


> Coincidentally, Tesla just blasted out a notification suggesting to do the same:
> 
> View attachment 28904


I got the same message. Except mine said the last digits of the VIN, not the Alias name (ie-Sparky)


----------



## Needsdecaf (Dec 27, 2018)

JWardell said:


> My app STILL won't connect. I don't get an error, just Updated on Sept 1 with a never-ending spinner. Don't want to delete or log out as others have had issues with that. Teslafi still works fine so this is an issue on the app backend not the data network





iChris93 said:


> @SoFlaModel3 had luck with logging out and back in.


Strangely, this just popped up for me yesterday, with the spinner stuck on September 2. I never had any issues using the car since last week (used it every day) and I know I used the app because on Saturday, I used it to open the doors from inside the house so the kids could get inside.

I had to log out and log back in as others have suggested. Bizarre that it would "backdate" itself like that.


----------



## Feathermerchant (Sep 17, 2018)

I don't understand why people were not able to DRIVE their cars when the Tesla servers were down. I thought your phone's Bluetooth connection to the security module in the car is what enables access to the car and driving. Do we also rely on Tesla servers to gain lock/unlock/drive access to our cars via our phones?

I'm NOT referring to using the Tesla app to interact with the car.
Yes I always carry a key card.


----------



## Flashgj (Oct 11, 2018)

The majority of people who could not drive their cars during the outage did not realize the servers where down, so when the Tesla app was not working they tried logging out and logging back in. Once logged out they could no longer log back in because the servers where down. Those of us that did not mess with the app where still able to use the phone as a key and unlock, and drive the car. 

If the app is ever acting up, do not log out unless you have a back up (key card).


----------



## SimonMatthews (Apr 20, 2018)

Feathermerchant said:


> I don't understand why people were not able to DRIVE their cars when the Tesla servers were down. I thought your phone's Bluetooth connection to the security module in the car is what enables access to the car and driving. Do we also rely on Tesla servers to gain lock/unlock/drive access to our cars via our phones?
> 
> I'm NOT referring to using the Tesla app to interact with the car.
> Yes I always carry a key card.


I logged out because my phone was not working as a key. Fortunately, I always carry a key card, so it was a minor inconvenience.

I observed that the Tesla app on my wife's phone auto-logged out. I think that Tesla's servers caused this.


----------



## Nom (Oct 30, 2018)

Hmmm - anyone having issue now? I was having trouble adjusting my charging limit on my app. I had not logged out and back in for months. Given directive some folks got to do so post the event described above, I decided to give it a shot to clear things up. 

Now my app won’t connect to the car. Getting ‘Vehicle connection error’


----------



## Kizzy (Jul 25, 2016)

Nom said:


> Hmmm - anyone having issue now? I was having trouble adjusting my charging limit on my app. I had not logged out and back in for months. Given directive some folks got to do so post the event described above, I decided to give it a shot to clear things up.
> 
> Now my app won't connect to the car. Getting 'Vehicle connection error'


It sounds like your car is either in deep sleep or otherwise not available via cellular connection. Have you tried verifying that the car is awake?


----------



## Nom (Oct 30, 2018)

@Kizzy - I was getting ready to transition to that mode myself. Just checked the car and you are correct! Woke it up at the door handle and it has connected. Good to know for the future.


----------



## Kizzy (Jul 25, 2016)

Nom said:


> @Kizzy - I was getting ready to transition to that mode myself. Just checked the car and you are correct! Woke it up at the door handle and it has connected. Good to know for the future.


Great. If your car supports phone as key and you're within range of the car, you can unlock it via Bluetooth and it may reconnect.


----------

